# Just Wanted To Share A Photo From Our Walk Today



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Just wanted to share a photo from our walk today. We always pass the home of a very nice retired couple on the way home from our walks. Barnaby always drags me across to their driveway, barks three times and pokes his nose through their gate. They always come out with biscuits, treats and make a huge fuss of Barn, (they lost their beloved 12 year old Lab 18 month's ago). Unfortunately, you can't see his tail very well as he was mid-swish and wagging it so hard. Barnaby is one very spoilt old boy!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great picture of your handsome Barnaby.

How sweet that he visits the retired couple-I'm sure they look forward to his visits as much as he does.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

That's so cute. I'll bet it makes their day.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Great photo. I LOVE his coat!! Love the wave in it.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

hotel4dogs said:


> Great photo. I LOVE his coat!! Love the wave in it.


Thanks!, his coat is VERY wavey, he looks about three times the size after a bath, and resembles spiral pasta shapes!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

What a sweet boy he is. He knows where the bread is buttered! I'm sure it brightens their day, too.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

He is just so cute and handsome at the same time


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Barnaby is a gorgeous, handsome boy. I love his wavy coat. Thank you for the picture


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Love your boy! Thanks for sharing!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

Aw that's really lovely. Its amazing how goldens cheer people up just by being themselves


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Barnaby you are adorable!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Thank you all for your kind comments, he really is the sweetest boy!. The couple we visit everyday miss having a dog so much, but are reluctant to get a puppy again because of their age etc, so I planted a seed of maybe considering rescuing an older dog, they would be perfect for this, they love walking and have so much love to give!


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I think dogs keep us young, keep us going


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I just love his curly coat. He's so handsome!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

He is just the sweetest boy. Makes me want to kiss the computer screen !! XXOO


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Claire's Friend said:


> He is just the sweetest boy. Makes me want to kiss the computer screen !! XXOO


Aw that's so sweet. He LOVES, the green stuffie you sent him. We named her Jordan, after your sweet girl, you just have to say "where's Jordan" and off he goes to fetch her!!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Here he is with his special stuffie, sent to him from one of his forum Auntie's in California!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Great photos of handsome Barnaby! I just love hearing about what he's been up to, he always makes me smile. I bet the elderly couple love to see him. I love how he barks 3 times and pokes his nose to wait for treats haha  adorable boy!
If they are interested in adopting an older golden put them in touch with the 'Irish retriever rescue', http://www.irishretrieverrescue.com There's lots of older goldies in need being bought over to the UK from there and they're always desperate for fosterers and adopters and it sounds like they would be perfect.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

HolDaisy said:


> Great photos of handsome Barnaby! I just love hearing about what he's been up to, he always makes me smile. I bet the elderly couple love to see him. I love how he barks 3 times and pokes his nose to wait for treats haha  adorable boy!
> If they are interested in adopting an older golden put them in touch with the 'Irish retriever rescue', http://www.irishretrieverrescue.com There's lots of older goldies in need being bought over to the UK from there and they're always desperate for fosterers and adopters and it sounds like they would be perfect.


That's really useful, I will mention it, they would be ideal parents to an older dog, they really are the sweetest couple!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

That's adorable! Isn't it great when our dogs have fan clubs? Mine have them too, and its so much fun to watch them interact with other people. And it's so nice to be told your dog is special.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I bet your visit, makes that couples day!!!!


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

sounds like Barnaby has stolen some more hearts


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

How did I miss this?? Barnaby is SO lovely! What a friendly boy.


----------

